# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Εγκατάσταση Κεραίας σε Μονοκατοικία

## Theodoros8

Σχέδιο Κεραίας στο σπίτι.png1.png

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, 

Μπορεί κάποιος να με καθοδηγήσει ώστε να ολοκληρώσω την εγκατάσταση κεραίας?

Έχω κάνει στην φωτογραφία το σχήμα της καλωδίωσης. (είναι μέσα στην σκεπή ) 
Η καλωδίωση είναι έτοιμη, η κεραία υπάρχει, πρίζα για ρεύμα στο τροφοδοτικό υπάρχει ,
πρέπει να πάρω:  *1 ενισχυτή σήματος* και *1 διακλαδωτή*.

Έχω διαβάσει πως : 
το καλώδιο που έρχεται απο την κεραία τον συνδέω στον *Ενισχυτή*
απο τον *ενισχυτή* στον *διακλαδωτή*
και απο τον *διακλαδωτή* στα καλώδιο που πάνε *στις πρίζες* TV.

Είναι σωστό αυτό ?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## chipakos-original

Αν ο ενισχυτής είχε δύο ξεχωριστές εξόδους τότε θα ήταν καλύτερα γιατί έχεις δύο διαφορετικές κατευθύνσεις διόδευσης.Αν έχει μία έξοδο και βάλεις διακλαδωτή και πάλι μπορείς να το κάνεις.Είναι σωστή η σκέψη σου.

----------


## Theodoros8

Άρα τι πρέπει να πάρω?
έναν Ενισχυτή με 1 IN και 2 OUT  εννοείς? 
Οι περισσότεροι ενισχυτές που βλέπω είναι με 1 IN και 2 ή 3 OUT, άρα τότε χρειάζομαι διακλαδωτή?
Έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάποια μοντέλα διότι δεν γνωρίζω ποια κριτήρια πρέπει να προσέχω?

(Είμαι σε μέρος που έχω καλό σήμα, σε χωριό και βλέπω τις κεραίες, δεν έχω εμπόδια, σκέψου τόσα χρόνια είχα μικρή εσωτερική κεραία και δεν είχα πρόβλημα, τον ενισχυτή τον βάζω διότι έβαλα 5 πρίζες tv). 
Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου.




> Αν ο ενισχυτής είχε δύο ξεχωριστές εξόδους τότε θα ήταν καλύτερα γιατί έχεις δύο διαφορετικές κατευθύνσεις διόδευσης.Αν έχει μία έξοδο και βάλεις διακλαδωτή και πάλι μπορείς να το κάνεις.Είναι σωστή η σκέψη σου.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Άρα τι πρέπει να πάρω?
> έναν Ενισχυτή με 1 IN και 2 OUT  εννοείς? 
> Οι περισσότεροι ενισχυτές που βλέπω είναι με 1 IN και 2 ή 3 OUT, άρα τότε χρειάζομαι διακλαδωτή?
> Έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάποια μοντέλα διότι δεν γνωρίζω ποια κριτήρια πρέπει να προσέχω?
> 
> (Είμαι σε μέρος που έχω καλό σήμα, σε χωριό και βλέπω τις κεραίες, δεν έχω εμπόδια, σκέψου τόσα χρόνια είχα μικρή εσωτερική κεραία και δεν είχα πρόβλημα, τον ενισχυτή τον βάζω διότι έβαλα 5 πρίζες tv). 
> Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου.


Δεν χρειάζεσαι καθόλου ενισχυτή.Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με τις 5 πρίζες ( και παραπάνω από 5 πρίζες μπορείς να βάλεις αρκεί να είναι καλής ποιότητος χαμηλής εξασθένισης) αφού έχεις σήμα. Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι έχεις δύο διοδεύσεις οπότε θέλεις οπωσδήποτε διακλαδωτή, κι αυτό σημαίνει μία επιπλέον εξασθένιση σήματος. Γιατί το έκανες έτσι φίλε μου?Δεν γίνεται να βάλεις σε σειρά τις πρίζες με κάποιο τρόπο???Αν τις βάλεις σε σειρά απλά βάζεις παντού πρίζες διελεύσεως και στο τέλος μία τερματική και καθάρισες.

----------


## Theodoros8

Δεν το είχα κάνει εγω, ένας ηλεκτρολόγος που είχε φωνάξει τότε η μάνα μου.
Εγω φέτος ήρθα και τα είδα και είπα να τα τελειώσω απλά δεν γνωρίζω καθόλου απο κεραίες και ασθενή γι αυτο είπα να ρωτήσω.
Ανέβηκα πάνω είδα ένα ένα τα καλώδιο και είδα πως είναι έτσι, δεν ξέρω γιατι είχε βάλει 2 τερματικές και εμένα μου φάνηκε λίγο περίεργο.

Ενισχυτή λέω να βάλω για να έχω το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα που μπορώ να έχω.
1) Απλά δεν ξέρω ποιόν ενισχυτή και ποιον διακλαδωτή να επιλέξω.
2) Επίσης διάβασα πως  απο το καλώδιο της κεραίας συνδέω τον ενισχυτή (τον οποίο μπορώ να τον βάλω και κάτω απο την κεραία αν ειναι στεγανός) , 
     απο τον ενισχυτή πάω στον τροφοδοτικό και
     στο τροφοδοτικό συνδέω τα 2 καλώδιο που έχω τα οποία πηγαίνουν στις 5 πρίζες ( 2 τερματικές και 3 διελεύσεως ).
Μπορείς να με διορθώσεις ή να με καθοδηγήσεις να το κάνω σωστά? 
Είδα και αυτό το βίντεο, έτσι πρέπει να το κάνω? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSNVulNNwIc

Σ ευχαριστω πολύ φίλε μου





> Δεν χρειάζεσαι καθόλου ενισχυτή.Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με τις 5 πρίζες ( και παραπάνω από 5 πρίζες μπορείς να βάλεις αρκεί να είναι καλής ποιότητος χαμηλής εξασθένισης) αφού έχεις σήμα. Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι έχεις δύο διοδεύσεις οπότε θέλεις οπωσδήποτε διακλαδωτή, κι αυτό σημαίνει μία επιπλέον εξασθένιση σήματος. Γιατί το έκανες έτσι φίλε μου?Δεν γίνεται να βάλεις σε σειρά τις πρίζες με κάποιο τρόπο???Αν τις βάλεις σε σειρά απλά βάζεις παντού πρίζες διελεύσεως και στο τέλος μία τερματική και καθάρισες.

----------


## chipakos-original

Οι ενισχυτές πολλοί και οι επιλογές πολλές. Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να πας σε κατάστημα με ηλεκτρονικά της περιοχής που μένεις για να επιλέξεις. Δεν είναι κρίσιμη η δική σου εγκατάσταση ούτε έχει ειδικές απαιτήσεις οπότε ανάλογα με το τι θα αγοράσεις θα κάνεις και την αντίστοιχη συνδεσμολογία. Αν αγοράσεις ενισχυτή με δύο εξόδους τότε δεν χρειάζεσαι καθόλου διακλαδωτήρα, μία είσοδος -δύο έξοδοι.Αν πάρεις ενισχυτή με μία έξοδο τότε θέλεις και έναν διακλαδωτήρα 1 προς 2.......

----------


## Theodoros8

Τέλεια, κατάλαβα άρα πρέπει πρώτα να πάω να επιλέξω τον ενισχυτή.
Αυτό που λες πως αν έχει 2 εξόδους κι εγω αυτή την εντύπωση είχα, τώρα μου το επιβεβαίωσες.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι φίλε μου.




> Οι ενισχυτές πολλοί και οι επιλογές πολλές. Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να πας σε κατάστημα με ηλεκτρονικά της περιοχής που μένεις για να επιλέξεις. Δεν είναι κρίσιμη η δική σου εγκατάσταση ούτε έχει ειδικές απαιτήσεις οπότε ανάλογα με το τι θα αγοράσεις θα κάνεις και την αντίστοιχη συνδεσμολογία. Αν αγοράσεις ενισχυτή με δύο εξόδους τότε δεν χρειάζεσαι καθόλου διακλαδωτήρα, μία είσοδος -δύο έξοδοι.Αν πάρεις ενισχυτή με μία έξοδο τότε θέλεις και έναν διακλαδωτήρα 1 προς 2.......

----------


## chipakos-original

> Τέλεια, κατάλαβα άρα πρέπει πρώτα να πάω να επιλέξω τον ενισχυτή.
> Αυτό που λες πως αν έχει 2 εξόδους κι εγω αυτή την εντύπωση είχα, τώρα μου το επιβεβαίωσες.
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι φίλε μου.


Βρήκα δύο χρήσιμες φωτογραφίες για ενισχυτή ιστού με δύο εξόδους για να δεις πως γίνεται η συνδεσμολογία.

----------


## Theodoros8

πολύ ωραίες και κατατοπιστικές φωτογραφίες!
ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια!



> Βρήκα δύο χρήσιμες φωτογραφίες για ενισχυτή ιστού με δύο εξόδους για να δεις πως γίνεται η συνδεσμολογία.

----------


## Theodoros8

Θα μου πρότεινες κάποιον απο αυτούς εδώ για την περίπτωσή μου?
https://www.kafkas.gr/ilektronika/ke...s-/enischytes/




> Βρήκα δύο χρήσιμες φωτογραφίες για ενισχυτή ιστού με δύο εξόδους για να δεις πως γίνεται η συνδεσμολογία.

----------

